# Pictures from the mill yard



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2006)

My father and I got lucky and were able to save these water oaks from the grinder. I probably won't get to begin milling them for a few weeks but I start this thread anyways.

We have 7 water oak logs we'll cut live edge slabs from. The range from 8'-12' long and the smallest has a 36" top. In addition we have several 24" WO saw logs and 4 30"+ pine logs.

My CSM is going to log some overtime.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2006)

*more pics*

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone in the market for some live edge table tops?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 17, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> My CSM is going to log some overtime.



Pun intended?


Please take many pics of the milling process!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> 
> Please take many pics of the milling process!




Yes, pun intended:hmm3grin2orange: 

There will be lotsa pics


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 17, 2006)

*Mill yard*

those will make some awsum table tops!!! Wish you were closer to me!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 17, 2006)

*Nice Timbers*



carvinmark said:


> those will make some awsum table tops!!! Wish you were closer to me!



Yeah me too. I'd help and bring the beer even! 
Hey Carvin your saw lineup is getting kind of meager. You might want to add a few this year! Be a shame to run out of saws and all!   opcorn:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2006)

*Come on down!*

I still have to get these down... and about 100 others.:help:


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 18, 2006)

*saws*



BIG JAKE said:


> Yeah me too. I'd help and bring the beer even!
> Hey Carvin your saw lineup is getting kind of meager. You might want to add a few this year! Be a shame to run out of saws and all!   opcorn:


I'm concidering a ms200 (not ms200t) for carving and who knows what deal I might run into?


----------

